# How many crushes have you had in your life?



## socialanxietydisable (May 1, 2011)

Like in "real-life"... Not celebrities, athletes, etc. Also, what I mean is the ones that last a while (weeks, months, years...) and you get nervous around them. Mention your age, too, if you want.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

5 . I'm 19


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, there was one kid in 3rd grade, which every girl liked. Then kid named Matt in 5th grade. Then one in high school. And a couple in college. Could've pursued the one in college but thought he was way too cool for me, plus we never really talked all that much but I stalked his facebook. Annd then there's one sort of recently. So 5 or so.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah I'd say about 4 or 5. Hated them for liking them lol. Im 19


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Lost count but now that I think about it. There has only been 2 out of the bunch that I had actual strong feelings for. The others were mainly lust.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Over 9000. I always have one, sometimes more than one.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I can think of 5


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

At my age, I have had more crushes than I can possibly remember.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Maybe four or five.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

0
There's a few times when I have been a little bit interested in some guys, but wouldn't say I had a crush on any of them.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i have had 2. first one i never told her how i felt and stalked her for 2 weeks. this second one i confronted about it, and she friend-zoned me. so far all is well, i suppose.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

About 4, two very serious but went nowhere.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Was two girls in he. One popular one in my grade and one popular one in the grade below. Also my friends mom Havana. So pretty much no chance. I only wanted these three so anyone who showed interest in me was a nono. Kinda shallow eh? Wasn't until college that I learned the error of my ways. Was way too ambitious for being an average Joe. Thought I was Hugh heffner or some****.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

3, I think. Last time I had a crush was over 5 years ago


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I really can't remember how many it's been exactly, but it's been a fair few.. depending on what 'counts' of course.
I guess I somewhat easily get interested in other people - not that that has done any good for me though :\


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

4 or 5 major ones since middle school. I am 27. Also one pretty big one and a couple of little ones in elementary school.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

About 6, since elementary school. I really liked this girl during middle school, only talked to her once, and 2 in high school, i was really shy, i ignored her signs. Now, i have a crush on my co-worker. She doesn't know or anyone else, plus since I am out of work right now cause my place is closed until August.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Too many to count. I crush on people too easily.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I never gotten with anyone I saw and have taken an interest in.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Between 15 and 20. I counted 15 but there are probably a few I'm not thinking of. Shockingly, I was able to kiss one of them, in 9th grade...it was a dare but hey, they all count right? Right...? :blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I had a crush on maybe four or five guys. I can't really remember. It could have been more.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

5 that I can think of.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

kilgoretrout said:


> Too many to count. I crush on people too easily.


same here


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

5. Most of them were between 8 and 11 years old. I'm 29 now, married, and still crushing on one of them.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

IN all honesty.. I lost count.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I might think someone is hot but I don't get full on crushes.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Lost count. Wish I could nab one of my crushes...


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> 5. Most of them were between 8 and 11 years old. I'm 29 now, married, and still crushing on one of them.


lol this could be taken the wrong way.

Anyway, serious crushes probably 15


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

4

Is it weird that my first real crush was when I was 18? I liked girls in high school and junior high but never had the desire to get with any of them.

So far I'm 0-3 on my crushes. Working on the 4th girl, well see if I can avoid the sweep.


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not sure. I'm thinking maybe about two????? My first crush was when I was in elementary school. The other one is when I was in maybe 5th grade. I thought he liked me, but I guess I WAS WRONG! That was embarrassing. He liked someone else. I misinterpret and I must have misread his messages muahahha lol.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

about 5


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I have had three hardcore crushes (the type that last forever and are almost painful in nature). One in middle school/high school, one my junior and senior year of high school and one in college. The first and last were unrequited and the second ended up as my boyfriend for awhile. I've had a few smaller crushes, but not of the same intensity.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I think 12! not sure,, I gave up!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Maybe 5?

One I crushed on for about six years, another for about five. They were my most enduring crushes. The other three only lasted/are a few months.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

more than 15 basically

4 serious crushes...


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Like a million!


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

3 and still do on 2 of them after yeeeears


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

One huge one and maybe a close second meh...it depends on how much I like your looks. The one huge one was a Hispanic but a very light Hispanic not the brown skinned Hispanics..I liked the lighter skin...with the hazelish eyes.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

4. Turning into 5.... not sure.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

About 2 or 3 throughout school years. A lab technician at university. There were mild fleeting feelings for a few others. 3 very inappropriate ones in adulthood. I didn't crush on anyone I later entered a relationship with. I'm mid 30s.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I remember now. It was at least six crushes. I had a crush on this guy in kindergarten, one in first grade, one in fifth grade, the other was in seventh grade and two of them were in HS.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

19+ and I'm 14


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

kilgoretrout said:


> Too many to count. I crush on people too easily.


Same here. :blank


----------



## socialanxietydisable (May 1, 2011)

Okay, I see.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

None.

I always go for what I want.
If it doesn't pan out I move on. Billions of women in the world. Never forget it.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Just one. Painful.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

5. 2 in elementary school, 1 in middle school, and 2 in high school.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

In high school I had only one serious crush which I still haven't gotten over, and 2 other minor middle school crushes which did not mean much to me at all and were short lived.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Just one.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Probably about 2 actual crushes and they were a long time a go, I dont get them anymore.. I just find some people more interesting but thats it.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmm let me see, not counting celebrity crushes.

3rd grade- Samantha 
6th grade- Lindsay B
9th grade Sarah
for the rest of the year Shannon
but none of them ever had my heart like my girlfriend Lindsay T she is the biggest crush I have ever had, I had a crush on her long before we got together and well it turned out she also harbored a pretty big crush on me.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

2, real ones. (About 3 others that I just really wanted to get to know.) One was online, but I include it. The first lasted about 4 months. It was the most horrible and sickening feeling I've known. It hurt. Sat next to her for a semester and didn't say a word. Even though I've known her for about 20 years, never had an actual conversation with her. I'm only now considering whether or not I can actually list it as a crush. The other was online. On and off for about 3 years. Told her _everything_, like a complete idiot. Last I heard she's getting married. I shrugged it off.

I crush very easily and have always kept a distance as a result.


----------



## socialanxietydisable (May 1, 2011)

Okay, I see.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

5 out of which 3 are celebrities.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

3 serious ones and a few small ones.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

1, 22


----------



## socialanxietydisable (May 1, 2011)

Ok, I see.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

2. one in middle school witch she became my best friend in high school. i was sent to another high school [was getting into trouble] and thats where i crushed on this girl HARD. not sure if crush is the right word though, infatuation seems about right lol.

the really messed up thing is, i am pretty sure i had a chance for a relationship to evolve with both awesome ladies but because of my SA.....


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I have a new one everyday lol


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Maybe half a dozen major ones.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I had like 10 or more crushes. The more I think about it, the more crushes I remember having. I had a crush on two girls in 12th grade and my teacher in 12th grade. lol


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

17. There were probably more, but I can't remember all of them. 

Wow, compared to most people in this thread, that's a pretty high number. And I'm only in 11th grade.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Crushes? Whoa, i don't even remember! Just counting since high school, around 12.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

About 3 or so. 1 major one that took me awhile to get over.


----------



## Suffer Little Children (Sep 13, 2012)

I can only think of three in my middle school years. I don't think I've had a crush since then.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

2 strong ones. The others don't really count.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Hundreds upon hundreds.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

In real life: Since first grade 6 and with 3 of them I dated/had a relationship

Internet: 4

I guess 10 over all.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

In real life... like 3. I can recall Edna (she hated me), Anita (didn't even knew i existed) and Camilla (only met her through facebook). 
Pretty patetic isn't it? :stu


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> I think I had like 10 or more crushes. The more I think about it, the more crushes I remember having. I had a crush on two girls in 12th grade and my teacher in 12th grade. lol


And of course More recently there is the crush you have on me.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

4 serious ones that felt especially strong. 3 of which started in Jr. High, actually the first day of Jr. High I had my first crush. School was a lot easier before I started liking girls. My 4th crush was a gal I worked with a decade ago.


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

1.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

probably around four major crushes


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

about 3


----------

